# Weather-



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What are you talking about? "Hot snow"? I have no idea what that is. 

It's still pretty early in the season. The past two seasons it's been next to no snow through Thanksgiving then it dumps come December. If Christmas comes and stuff is still the same, then we can start cryin' the blues. 

Also, Wolf Creek is 100% open. Monarch has gotten a ton of snow. Silverton is doing fine. It's just the Northern ranges of the state that haven't gotten a ton of snow. Most Front Range ski areas average 100-200" less annual snowfall a year than those more Southern resorts. The season is just fine right now. Really it's just being average for the time of year.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

el nino bitches

this is the worst season ever!

so much snow!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't worry about that shit they are guessing!

At the start of last season I read a report on theweathernetwork.com that said Alberta would have above avarage snowfalls. What a crock of shit that was!

So far this season has dumped!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

roremc said:


> theweathernetwork.com


There's your problem. Can't think of a time these guys have ever been right... at least when it matters.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

It SUCKS out here in the East. We're about to enter a 4th straight week of significantly above-average temps, and the long-range is more of the same shit well into next week. Not a single fucking snowflake, not even coming close to below freezing at night. I'm actually starting to get kind of worried that we're going to have a single digit number of boarding days this season.. if any at all. I'm fucking pissed.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah dude the east fucking sucks. im looking at the snow baker is getting and watching videos and the i go outside and its sunny and the grass is growing. i stare at my pvc pipe and drop in that are just awaiting snow, look in the shed and theres a board sled waiting to be ridden. this just sucks. not to mention i heard my hill wont have a park this year so if the weather is warm like this my season is basically fucked cause by baby jesus do we get powder, if you consider powder hard wet shit on top of ice. so yeah looks like ill learn how too skate better and play mw2 all night every night.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The midwest has been horrible. I had high hopes for a good winter when Oct had 2" over the previous record for precipitation but we haven't hit a single below freezing night yet. Monday it is finally supposed to hit 31 over night not that any snow could be made then. If this keeps up I could end up with under 10 days riding since I can only ride on the weekends. Fuck!


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Weather forecasts usually get it wrong 2 days out, let alone entire season forecasts. How the hell can you declare a season bad before its really even started? What kind of media hyped hysteria are you falling for this time?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I've gotta say, I think it is a mass hysteria thing. I have been seeking weather forecasts so much more, now that I ever have. I keep looking, but I know that we never get snow till much later in the season. Just think snow and it'll come!!!!! If not, buy land by Baker, and Wolf Creek. They'll be hot pieces of land once they become the only mountains that actually get snow!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

the east is getting a Nor'Easter, the northern resorts will be getting snow, while hopefully the southern resorts don't get all rain (southern as is S. VT, ADK, sorry PA). According the JayPeak weather guy colder temps are moving in through next week, with hopeful opening around Dec. 3. Pray snow and save money for those plane tickets, but the east has its jewels, if your willing to work for them.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmmm. Can't say I agree.
Sunshine opening day was the best conditions they have had in 10 years.
Marmot Basin (not a huge one) has amazing conditions better then all of last year.
Whistler just set a record for their BEST NOVEMBER ever with almost 5m already.
Lake Louise is getting pretty awesome snow as well.

Go Canada!


----------

